# Is there a name for the technique used in this piece of art?



## debodun (May 1, 2018)

I was hoping someone could tell me what type of art form it is. The  background is cloth with an embroidered pattern which is more obvious  from the back. The cat figures feel rubbery and may be an applique or  painted on. It is in a wooden frame which measures 25" long and 19"  wide.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 3, 2018)

It might be "white work embroidery " . Here's a link to read about it.

https://www.craftsy.com/embroidery/article/whitework-embroidery/


----------

